# CJ ICE



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking to get some thickness updates. Daughter wants to fish “ON” the ice instead of the docks and I just want to make sure it is good ice. Any info is appreciated! Good luck out there. Linebacker43


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy New Years to you and yours sir ! Please always take your cats claws, rope and cell phone WITH you at all times, a good warm blanket and spare clothes in the vehicle can be vital if immediately needed. And AVOID ice heaves like the plague even if they are fresh. At the mouth of the Marina approx 75- 80' from the winter drawdown shore line of the S breakwater there is a hump/ breakwater that goes down into 12-15 fow, fish the shadowed side at dusk or dawn, I have had good success for walleye there in the past using orsange "glow" jigs tied about 18" from the end and a pink or white "glow" long shanked ice jig on the tail, both tipped with minnows. Good Luck to you and all whom read these posts !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for the tips Lowell. We stayed in the marina and had steady action of crappie and gills. I would have stayed longer but she got a case of the cold toes. Brought home a few for samiches tomorrow for lunch. I will def try your tips when we get a little more ice growth next week. Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

How thick is the ice inside the Marina ? 4" is generally considered minumum safe ice. How many persons were there and where were they fishing, with what and any luck ? Also relatively cheap divers booties are excellent cold barriers for your and her feet. Just washed mine. And please remember those cats claws and rope as a minimum of safety gear. Chances are you will never need them but if you or someone else immediately NEEDS it in a life or death situation leaving it in your vehicle or worse yet your garage can be inconvienant at best... A cheap " space blanket" can be very useful too. Hopefully can get out shortly ! Happy New Years !


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was drilling anywhere between 4-5 inches every hole. I always have my my claws around my neck, ice cleats, and extra rope on my sled. I think I counted 5 shanties counting ours with others fishing off the docks. I had all my luck with a double rig with orange jigs, dont know the exact size of them because they were homemade and giving to me while fishing the docks down at Rocky Fork last year. I used a split shot to get it down to the bottom quicker. All tiped with waxies. 2 or 3 shanties right in the channel, 1 over by the sunken trees in the little cove by the resturant. I caught all my keepers on the opposite side right off the end of the docks, decent sized crappie 9 1/2+ and some big gills, hand size and I am 6'2 300lbs. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## hackerharrison54 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thinking of fishing CJ sat. never fished it b4. any tips on where to fish would be appreciated. Looking mostly for gills and crappie


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

my guess would follow the crowd on the ice. you might drive to the marina and see whos there. I have only fished there a few times in winter but with the ice we have this year Im sure you will see people out on lake


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone been on the ice here recently? I’m curious how much hardwater held up after this thaw


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was there yesterday and there was anywhere from 5-8 in the marina. That was before the rain and warm temps hit. I fished through the first round of storms. Caught a few keepers around the docks but then they shut down and I had to downsize to catch small gills and crappie to keep me occupied. Fished from around 9:30am to around 2:30pm. There was over an inch of water on top when I left. Don’t know what it looks like today.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I should have said I fished off the docks, I didn’t trust it enough to go out on it just to clarify.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the great info! I’ll be headed to hit the marina docks sometime on Sunday if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

How thick was the ice on Su


bobcatbasser said:


> Thanks for the great info! I’ll be headed to hit the marina docks sometime on Sunday if anyone wants to meet up


did you have any luck and how thick was the ice. I'm planning on trying it Tues. afternoon.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Bob Owens said:


> How thick was the ice on Su
> 
> did you have any luck and how thick was the ice. I'm planning on trying it Tues. afternoon.


The ice in the marina was 7-10" tonight


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Tin Guppy said:


> The ice in the marina was 7-10" tonight


Thanks for the info. I will give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Bob Owens said:


> How thick was the ice on Su
> 
> did you have any luck and how thick was the ice. I'm planning on trying it Tues. afternoon.


I stuck to the docks since I didn’t have much time to fish. I missed a few light biters, and marked fish moving through but not too many stationary targets. I was fishing 1/32 jig with soft plastics. Ice was plenty thick around the docks as mentioned 7-10”. Saw a couple bluegill caught but nothing big. Some folks were out near the mouth of the marina but ice around the edges is still pretty thin so be careful. Should be some good ice formation tonight but tomorrow’s snow might slow things down. Good luck on Tuesday.


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

bobcatbasser said:


> I stuck to the docks since I didn’t have much time to fish. I missed a few light biters, and marked fish moving through but not too many stationary targets. I was fishing 1/32 jig with soft plastics. Ice was plenty thick around the docks as mentioned 7-10”. Saw a couple bluegill caught but nothing big. Some folks were out near the mouth of the marina but ice around the edges is still pretty thin so be careful. Should be some good ice formation tonight but tomorrow’s snow might slow things down. Good luck on Tuesday.


Was planning on fishing off the docks also. I'm new at this . I did see a guy catch 3 crappie by the docks in about 10 min. a week ago.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The SO and I are going out Sunday afternoon and dusk, was going to hit the hump at the mouth of the Marina. If anyone has a current ice report from that locale would appreciate it and any success reports would be welcome. Also no longer have an ice auger, never had a sonar, am willing to share some " secrets" if anyone is willing to provide either. Am trying to interest her, and being successful wouldn't hurt the cause, any company is welcome. She doesn't think that the fish are hungry over the winter months, would like to ' change' her mind on the subject... Please feel free to post or PM me here. Good luck to all and please remember to have your safety gear WITH you !


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Lowell H Turner said:


> The SO and I are going out Sunday afternoon and dusk, was going to hit the hump at the mouth of the Marina. If anyone has a current ice report from that locale would appreciate it and any success reports would be welcome. Also no longer have an ice auger, never had a sonar, am willing to share some " secrets" if anyone is willing to provide either. Am trying to interest her, and being successful wouldn't hurt the cause, any company is welcome. She doesn't think that the fish are hungry over the winter months, would like to ' change' her mind on the subject... Please feel free to post or PM me here. Good luck to all and please remember to have your safety gear WITH you !


Just got back from there and the ice was about 10" by the docks


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Bob Owens said:


> Just got back from there and the ice was about 10" by the docks


Catch anything?


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

4 bluegill and 4 crappie only 1 of each big enough to keep but I am a beginner too.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was anyone in the mouth of the Marina ? Hopefully will have company tommorow out there ! Good luck and please be safe...


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

was there yesterday and there were a few there. There were people all over the lake. Don't know how long the ice will be safe.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got back, Chris wouldn't go out on the ice but spent about 2 hours on the rental dock, several bites but no fish. Talked to Rusty who was out on the hump, he said there was 10- 11" of ice atop it. Alas, no tooth fairies were present this time... Enjoyed being out !


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

do you guys think the ice will be safe Wednesday?coming up from Cincy to finish up a job and kinda wana try the ice


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just got back, Chris wouldn't go out on the ice but spent about 2 hours on the rental dock, several bites but no fish. Talked to Rusty who was out on the hump, he said there was 10- 11" of ice atop it. Alas, no tooth fairies were present this time... Enjoyed being out !


Good to see you're getting out there, LHT!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> do you guys think the ice will be safe Wednesday?coming up from Cincy to finish up a job and kinda wana try the ice


I would be very cautious of the edges... edges on shore AND edges at any docks.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

are people still fishing the marina ?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Working 6 a week 9 hour days, still on new hire probation till March 17th, finally almost have the 1st layer of rigid foam insulation installed in the basement joist nooks and awaiting warmer weather to do about 4 square yards of cement work to do plus start a privacy fence. But am ruthlessly determined to get out and fish as much as can... ( insert evil laughter sound effect here)


----------

